# Big powered R35



## marcusevo6 (Nov 12, 2013)

Im toying with the idea of selling my R35 with the intention of buying a built car

Before i put an advert up i was wondering if anyone wanted to part exchange my red 11 plate Litcho stage 4.25, 59k full history, ducktail boot, uprated oil coolers and a few other nice mods 

I can send over full spec, pics etc 

Thanks


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Best bet is a full detailed advert In the correct section to appeal to a wider audience.


----------



## marcusevo6 (Nov 12, 2013)

Skint said:


> Best bet is a full detailed advert In the correct section to appeal to a wider audience.


ill get some pictures and spec together over this week and do a advert


----------

